# Second ASV Publisher Found!



## PointyHaired Calvinist (May 11, 2009)

High Village Publishing

Pity they don't have photos of the text itself.


----------



## ewenlin (May 11, 2009)

I had one biblical languages lecturer tell me I shouldn't use ASV as it was used by the RC..


----------



## Prufrock (May 11, 2009)

Interesting. I do wish there was more information about them on their website.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (May 12, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> I had one biblical languages lecturer tell me I shouldn't use ASV as it was used by the RC..



Roman Catholics? Yeah, right.

On a side note, it's a shame the good NASB is often confused with the ok-textually-but-with-terrible-liberal-papist-notes NAB.


----------



## reh cha cha (May 18, 2009)

Does anyone actually own one of the ASV from the publisher?

Jehovah's Witnesses used the ASV as well, at least until they wrote their changes into the bible. Most denominations have used KJV (including RC).......I do not understand why there would now be a problem reading translations used by other Xtians.

As for me, I love my ASV but prefer the 1560 Geneva by the University of Wisconsin press.

About $100 on Abe or Amazon.

Reh cha cha


----------



## Jsmitty (May 22, 2009)

Wow, I am tempted to buy that calfskin Bible for only $40, especially with the oh-so-rare single column that I love. I can deal with the missing verses in Exodus 16.

Has anyone bought from them or have a picture of one of the Bibles? Odd they don't have any photos...


----------

